# MadBean Total Recall



## fig (May 17, 2022)

About a year ago, I was talking with @thewintersoldier about building the MB version of the EHX Deluxe Memory Man. He sent me a wonderful enclosure to house it in. Thanks Chris 😘  I finally got around to putting it together and I am so glad that I did. It’s a really nice analog effect that I believe is worth the effort and expense required to build it.

It runs on -24vdc which was supplied by my bench PSU for testing. I bought a wall wart for normal use. Calibration was pretty easy by ear, but I’m tempted to check out the scope method just for the experience. I build pedals to play and to learn something outside my knowledge base. Hanging out with you groovy people puts the little umbrella in the drink 

Here are some pictures. If I could play something worth listening to I’d definitely post it here.















Thanks for reading!


----------



## giovanni (May 17, 2022)

Oh boy that is fantastic! Great work!


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 17, 2022)

fig said:


> Here are some pictures. If I could play something worth listening to I’d definitely post it here.


Me every time I plug a delay pedal in: "let's see uhhh, do I know any songs that use a delay pedal? Nope. Let's try this one. Nope, that sounds awful" and on and on


----------



## giovanni (May 17, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Me every time I plug a delay pedal in: "let's see uhhh, do I know any songs that use a delay pedal? Nope. Let's try this one. Nope, that sounds awful" and on and on


Not a fan of Radiohead?


----------



## Bio77 (May 17, 2022)

That's killer!  Those guts are sexy! Wait, that sounds like something a serial killer would say  .......You know what I mean.

Biasing the BBDs with the scope isn't very hard and I believe a lot better.  You can get it pretty good by ear but for the maximum headroom go with the scope.


----------



## benny_profane (May 17, 2022)

Max Headroom - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




///

Edit: Beautiful build. @fig why did you end up going with the 4x MN3008 rather than 2x MN3005?


----------



## blackhatboojum (May 17, 2022)

All hail the mighty @fig !  Excellent work my friend!


----------



## jimilee (May 17, 2022)

That’s pretty bang on Fig. Nicely done.


----------



## fig (May 17, 2022)

Thanks guys. 😘


----------



## cooder (May 17, 2022)

Sweetness in a box! Glorious.


----------



## Big Monk (May 17, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> turned out great Tim, delay is the best and the DMM is the crème de la crème of analog delay. @Harry Klippton  if ever in doubt as to what to play on a delay pedal, just go into full on runaway oscillations and make spaceship sounds, there is a song by the Matthew Good Band called Hello Time Bomb where the guitar solo is just oscillations, it's perfect.



Sounds about right. When I’m at a loss for wacky shit to do, I just do volume swells and step on the instant oscillation switch on the El-Cap!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 17, 2022)

Sounds like an awesome pedal. Only thing that turns me off is the wall wart requirement. 🤪


----------



## Barry (May 17, 2022)

Looks great Tim!


----------



## fig (May 17, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> Biasing the BBDs with the scope isn't very hard and I believe a lot better.  You can get it pretty good by ear but for the maximum headroom go with the scope.


I’m _scoping_ out Mr. Davis’ instructions


----------



## Big Monk (May 17, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Sounds like an awesome pedal. Only thing that turns me off is the wall wart requirement. 🤪



You could always construct an I/O box for power. 

My current board plan has an IEC input on the maple backplate that feeds into a 1590B mounted on the backside of the wood without its backplate on. 

Since my cheap Otraki supplies are being fed from a LM2596 regulator, I’m going to disassemble a 24 vDC, 3A Wall wart and Mount it inside the I/O box. 

The box will then have a 120 vAC pass through IEC plug for my Truetone CS-7, and a DC jack feeding 18 vDC to my power supplies. 

You could always do the same for pedals with special adapters. Just take it out of the wall wart and make an adapter box.


----------



## Mcknib (May 17, 2022)

Splendid


----------



## Betty Wont (May 18, 2022)

I absolutely love the "junk drawer" of parts in this. This is the real REAL mojo 😽. I fantasize that I'm an electron that gets to transglobally and temporally traverse your tidy timepiece through thoroughly thought out thoroughfares.


----------



## MichaelW (May 18, 2022)

That looks as intimidating a build as I imagined it to be I looked at that at the MB site and he's got it rated TWO whole levels above "Cowboy".

I think I'm gonna wait til I have a bit more experience before attempting it. 

Having said that, I agree with @thewintersoldier, the DMM is the chiznitz when it comes to analog delays. (Actually TWO DMM's is Uber Chiznits)
Not to hot on the power requirements. Maybe @PedalPCB will come up with a more builder friendly version?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (May 18, 2022)

Love this!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 18, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> You could always construct an I/O box for power.
> 
> My current board plan has an IEC input on the maple backplate that feeds into a 1590B mounted on the backside of the wood without its backplate on.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna haze ya a bit...cause it's fun!  LOL! 

So....I have to build yet another box for an already big enough box? 

Also, you should see the underside of my pedalboard. One main power supply with another smaller power supply extension. A USB hub. A Source Audio hub. A 5-port patch bay along with a smaller 2-port through box. I've got a bit more room under there for some really small stuff...but probably not enough for an I/O box. 

That said, if I really wanted to, I could use a power adapter that uses two 12v spots on a power supply to make one 24v connection...but that's two spots used up for one silly pedal. Nope! 

Then again, I could just get another power supply extension. I'm using Voodoo power supplies and use one of their 4-port extensions...which could easily be used for this sort of thing. Super small and does a fine job.


----------



## giovanni (May 18, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> I'm gonna haze ya a bit...cause it's fun!  LOL!
> 
> So....I have to build yet another box for an already big enough box?
> 
> ...


I think you could get a Gigrig Electroman to convert 9V to 24V. It was designed specifically for the DMM.


----------



## Big Monk (May 18, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> I'm gonna haze ya a bit...cause it's fun!  LOL!
> 
> So....I have to build yet another box for an already big enough box?
> 
> ...



All true. I just had the I/O Box idea on my brain because I was designing a small (1590B), compact I/O solution for my specific application.

Basically the 1590B I/O Box on my board will provide IEC Input, IEC Output, 24 vDC output and 2 regulated 18 vDC outputs to my smaller, non-isolated supplies. It was a convenient solution to having power strips and wall-warts, etc.


----------



## fig (May 18, 2022)

Speaking of pedalboards…I don’t use them. 
There are two things I _always_ use though…
…a guitar and…..okay one thing.


----------



## Big Monk (May 18, 2022)

fig said:


> Speaking of pedalboards…I don’t use them.
> There are two things I _always_ use though…
> …a guitar and…..okay one thing.



Being a hobbyist is a weird thing sometimes. You can geek out and be very particular about certain things.

Like the planning and design aspects of PCBs, enclosures, etc. I get a big kick out of laying things out neat on the pedalboard, ziptie and mounts, etc. 

It also helps to not have to move the damn thing ever, as I've now gone back to the big board design...


----------



## szukalski (May 18, 2022)

That is a sexy electronics buffet served in a delicious offering.


----------



## fig (May 18, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Being a hobbyist is a weird thing sometimes. You can geek out and be very particular about certain things.
> 
> Like the planning and design aspects of PCBs, enclosures, etc. I get a big kick out of laying things out neat on the pedalboard, ziptie and mounts, etc.
> 
> It also helps to not have to move the damn thing ever, as I've now gone back to the big board design...


Very well put sir. If we don’t pursue and caress our individual interests then who are we pleasing with our chosen hobby? I see the attraction to building a pedalboard, PSUs, guitars, synths, amps (built two), etc. and hope to pursue some of them one day as time permits. 

The schedule you have the least control over in life is your own time. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 18, 2022)

giovanni said:


> I think you could get a Gigrig Electroman to convert 9V to 24V. It was designed specifically for the DMM.


Gotta say, I dig GigRig's stuff. Got their Wetter Box and absolutely love it! It's a critical piece of gear for my rig. Can't do without it.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 18, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Oh come on Jeff, people will run 4 overdrives that are modded Tube Screamers all set to sound the same but sweat two taps to the run best analog delay made? If it's your sound you make sacrifices. How big a pedalboard are ya'll using? Does any one play guitar or just effects🤡


Touche touche! LOL!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (May 18, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Being a hobbyist is a weird thing sometimes. You can geek out and be very particular about certain things.
> 
> Like the planning and design aspects of PCBs, enclosures, etc. I get a big kick out of laying things out neat on the pedalboard, ziptie and mounts, etc.
> 
> It also helps to not have to move the damn thing ever, as I've now gone back to the big board design...


Ditto here. I obsess about it. In fact, I'm fixing to rearrange my pedalboard...like for the 4th time in the past year alone. Why? Cause I'm not satisfied. I'm a mad scientist and I have to mess with things. It's what I do. I actually come from a keyboardist background so I sort of approach the guitar like it was a synthesizer. So, yeah, pedalboard never finished!


----------



## Fingolfen (May 19, 2022)

I've got one of these started, but not finished... need to get cracking... LOVE the enclosure!


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (May 20, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Gotta say, I dig GigRig's stuff. Got their Wetter Box and absolutely love it! It's a critical piece of gear for my rig. Can't do without it.



Seconded, I have zero regrets about upgrading to a gigrig power supply. Great products.


----------



## Phil hodson (May 20, 2022)

I went from a Strymon to Gigrig power supply and love it so far. The only down side is its impossible to get in Canada. Luckly I do a lot of work in Europe so always try and pick some bits up on my way through. 
Am currently getting a generator bracket made up for my board to make it more appealing to my OCD. 
Have been looking at their switchers too......... out of my budget and playing ability at themoment though.


----------

